# How does my bid sound



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

First year really doing commercial work and I have all the needed equipment for this job, but would just like to check with what some others think. Back ground info on the job. Located South of Milwaukee near the IL border in Kenosha County. Its a hoa bid for plowing roads and cul-de-sacs. There is .3 lane miles so the over all total is .6 miles. At the end of each road there are two cul-de-sacs that are roughly 10k sqft. Roads are 25 feet wide with a 40' wide entrance running about 500' on each side. Currently the town plows it, but the HOA is unhappy because they have to pay the town taxes and a charge for plowing so they are looking to bid it out. Trigger is on 2" and then is maintained every 2-4" following. I am thinking about bidding $400 per plow and then $110 per salting. What do you think? To high to low good? There is no walks or drives just strictly roads. Thanks


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

There is another, basic issue. If the town is maintaining it, there is a possibility that this is a municipal right-of-way (public road). I know that sometimes towns maintain private roads, but first check a tax map. If it's a public road, don't touch it without a city/county contract and a municipal insurance policy.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

alright thanks, anyone else care to add anything specifically to the price aspect of this.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The price for plowing vs. salt seem very much out of balance to me. Usually they are much closer. But I have not done plowing of this nature so I am not sure.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I've plowed 2 differnet private road "accounts" through the years. 

The first was a country subdivision with approx. th esame dimensions. Maybe 10 homes total. The density was high enough to turn the road over to the county for all mainenance, but the HO's prefered the private status. Plowing in the same fashion as the county (just windrow to the ditch, NO driveway work) clearing maybe 5-8' of shoulder, 1 cul-du-sac, one dead end, took 30-45 minutes total. If your $400 is per 2" push, I think you may be way too high.

The other was a lot tighter, & we did the entire place including the tiny drives. Probably still couldn't get that much money for that place.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Salt price is different because amount used is different. I have it set up to be applied at 350lbs per mile. which is less than the norm of about 600-800lbs per acre. Thanks again. Anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How did you get to the $400 for plowing?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

city/county guys plow roads much more quickly than most private companies. They can also clear them much cheaper. Your number seems way high.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Mick;825661 said:


> There is another, basic issue. If the town is maintaining it, there is a possibility that this is a municipal right-of-way (public road). I know that sometimes towns maintain private roads, but first check a tax map. If it's a public road, don't touch it without a city/county contract and a municipal insurance policy.


Good point, though the regs haven't kept up with the whole HOA concept. We have many associations that are relatively closed, but still the roads are public and plowed by the city. We make such a mess pulling out drives that we plow them anyways and have never had a problem with the city except for a car hitting a bobcat... strobe and all, we are at fault for having equipment in the roadway. It is not enforced due to the laws being outdated, but it is true IF something DOES happen... just a thought.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I got 400 bassed off of $450 per lane mile and then the cost to plow each cul-de-sac which is $55 which comes out to 380 and then after tax and such its $400


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

*the 400$ bid is fine.*

Kid,
Your bid for $400 is fine if not low. There are to many people on here that are low ballers themselves without even knowing it. People like them are letting even more idiots with pick up trucks in the market. The standard to push snow should be kept high. High to where only the best service it. Keep in mind, about 33% of your net is owed to our government. You are what you bid is. Keep it respectable and honest.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

$450 per lane mile of what, six lane highway ? What size plow do you have for that road ?
Seems your stabbing pretty good here, I am sure the county wasnt getting $450 for a half mile of road with a couple culdesac's. Those culdesacs suck but if you cant bang them out in under 10 minutes each for 2" your in the wrong business. 1.5 hours tops for 1-3", and thats with an 8' plow.

Is the pavement in good shape ? How much traffic comes threw there ? 350#s per lane mile is an average, it does not cover piss poor pavement, shade, hills, no traffic etc. I wouldnt plan on 175 pounds working to often myself if you have a 2" trigger, heck even 350#s wont cut up hard pack on a half mile, Do they expect clean pavement ?
Is this in Pleasent prairie ?


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

on the issue of the salt, is it straight salt, and keep in mind when it is below zero it won't work too well, regardless of the road and traffic


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Have any pics? I usually find my salt price is higher than my plow price by a little. Pricing depends on a lot of stuff though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PGHplowguy;826072 said:


> Kid,
> Your bid for $400 is fine if not low. There are to many people on here that are low ballers themselves without even knowing it. People like them are letting even more idiots with pick up trucks in the market. The standard to push snow should be kept high. High to where only the best service it. Keep in mind, about 33% of your net is owed to our government. You are what you bid is. Keep it respectable and honest.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

A lane mile is about 25% more than an acre.

If you can get $350\acre, more power to you.

PS The guy above with a whopping 2 posts is an idiot, not to mention probably 600 miles away from you.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

$400 per lane mine??? I'll agree with Todd and Mark - you're WAY high. I know prices vary by region, but I can't believe the spread would be that great from here. A couple years ago I aimed for $125 per lane mile and I doubt it's gone up drastically since then. I always priced salting to be equal to plowing. Although I'd sometimes use more or less (depending on conditions, of course), it equaled out and was less confusing to the customer than varying by "amount (ie: ton) spread".

I'm beginning to suspect that the $400 figure was thrown out as a ploy to get others to give their figures.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Thats probably less then 10 miles from me, The hour and a half was a generous figure, not wanting to get the guy in trouble bidding to low. The buck and quarter is about right Mick, might be a tad lower once you cross the state line. 
The reason I asked were it is, was to help the guy out, for a cup of joe, I would probably go take a look see pumpkin:


----------

